# Is your partner/wife/girlfriend etc on AAM?



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Mine is; My Husband,he has been a member since 2004!

I always disagree with his views and he wouldnt dare disagree with mine..

If you have a partner on AAM would you tend to agree or disagree with their views?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

*



Is your partner/wife/girlfriend etc on AAM?

Click to expand...

* 
... I hope not...


----------



## S.L.F (22 Apr 2009)

My other wife joined recently.

My first wife is Sandrat and I had another woman but she was difficult to get along with so I had to dump her.

As I say my other wife doesn't have access to The Depths yet so I'm safe here for the moment.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I hope you're not talking about me SLF. I was never the 'other woman'.. you told me I was special.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> you told me I was special.


 
 I thought I was your one and only?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

You are NOW baldy, this was all before you came on the scene


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You are NOW baldy, this was all before you came on the scene


She said the same thing to my baldy, it's all just talk.


----------



## Caveat (22 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> She said the same thing to my baldy


 
Your baldy what?


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Your baldy what?


 
This is one of the funniest posts I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

HAHAA my baldy. Nice one Purple. I didn't know he belonged to you.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> She said the same thing to my baldy, it's all just talk.


 
Does she only *speak* to your 'baldy' or does anything else happen?


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

Crap, what a typo!

The back end of my... never mind...


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I *NEVER* talk to Purples baldy!


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I *NEVER* talk to Purples baldy!


 
What colour *is* Purple's baldy?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Why, purple of course!


----------



## Caveat (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Why, purple of course!


 
 

Careful now!


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Your baldy what?


 
 very funny Caveat..

BTW; could you guess whos connected to whom?

Id have said S.L.F and sandrat,,

Vanilla and Caveat?

Purple and ron burgandy?


----------



## Caveat (22 Apr 2009)

Waitaminnit thedaras!

Your hubby a member since 2004? There's a good chance then he's a very well known poster and one with, shall we say, 'executive powers'.

It can't be, surely you're not married to ajapale??

Vanilla? (sigh) I wish...


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I *NEVER* talk to Purples baldy!



Yes, I know you've never *talked* to my baldy.



Smashbox said:


> Why, purple of course!


Now they know you know.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Go on, thedaras.. whos your OH?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Now they know you know.


 
Damn, I never thought of that.


I mean, I don't really know the colour of Purples baldy, I was just assuming!


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Vanilla? (sigh) I wish...


 Keep away from my fantasies!


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Go on, thedaras.. whos your OH?


 
Smashbox; Ya have to Guess...Id say you and ....lex? mandac?  though not sure mandac is a male or female....it could be man-dac..man-d_ac etc..

Will have to get a new poster for you and get him to use the name..
Purplebaldy...




And all those pms that posters are sending me offering the last few cents they have left after the budget to get a name,it wont work..maybe a million might do it..


----------



## Towger (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Go on, thedaras.. whos your OH?


   = 30-12-2004
   = 31-12-2004
   =  31-12-2004


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Waitaminnit thedaras!
> 
> Your hubby a member since 2004? There's a good chance then he's a very well known poster and one with, shall we say, 'executive powers'.
> 
> ...


 
OHH that would be telling you now..

But definitly not ajapale,you could all try a process of elimination,but you would be a long time getting through it..


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Will have to get a new poster for you and get him to use the name..
> Purplebaldy...


 you left out the "s'"


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Yeah its purplesbaldy!

Manda is a lady! Although I'm all for gay unions, Manda isn't my lady friend!

And yeah, Lex wants me. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

So it's Brendan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yeah its purplesbaldy!


Yes, I know it's mine.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I was pointing it out to the others, dear


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> > *Yeah its purplesbaldy*!
> 
> 
> Manda is a lady! Although I'm all for gay unions, Manda isn't my lady friend!
> ...


 
Read that a bit too quickly,thought you wrote...PURPLES..BABY..


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> you left out the "s'"


 
Dont we all...


----------



## Towger (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> So it's Brendan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Mrs Clubman, counter of revolutions  on dark cold nights on the ESB meter


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Towger said:


> = 30-12-2004
> = 31-12-2004
> = 31-12-2004


 
Nice try  A lady never tells (but NO)


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Towger said:


> Mrs Clubman, counter of revolutions on dark cold nights on the ESB meter


 
This is becoming like that Father Ted episode where the tea lady has to guess the name of the priest..

Father ..Peter Molony..
Father ,,alphonsis murphy..
Father...Denis keogh...
Father...comac gallaher...


----------



## Chocks away (22 Apr 2009)

Towger said:


> Mrs Clubman, counter of revolutions  on dark cold nights on the ESB meter



Don't get me wrong but I think Clubman has legged it again. Missing for a few weeks, a few weeks ago, I assume that Mrs Clubman will be speaking to senior counsel re same. Or is someone successfully using the ideomotor effect to fool us all. A ouija board should throw up the answer. Incidentally, Clubman, if you need to get your head together, there is this widow in a small holding out west who could do with someone to chop her wood ........


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Only the three mentioned users come up for 2004

Admin, Brendan and AJ!


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Only the three mentioned users come up for 2004
> 
> Admin, Brendan and AJ!


 
Yes ,thats correct..But ,but,but ..Ive just noticed I put in 2004 instead of 2005!!


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Read that a bit too quickly,thought you wrote...PURPLES..BABY..


 
Read it a bit quickly myself and came up with a rather painful sounding purpleballedy.

Please, can we try not to link me and Purple's nethers? Smashbox, any chance you could come up with another pet name which doesn't sound as if my cranium and Purple's groin are anatomically linked?

BTW, there is a distinct streak of homosexuality running through the Depths today. What's up? (Beside's Purple's..., Purple's..., damnit, I can't say it.)


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Read it a bit quickly myself and came up with a rather painful sounding purpleballedy.
> 
> Please, can we try not to link me and Purple's nethers? Smashbox, any chance you could come up with another pet name which doesn't sound as if my cranium and Purple's groin are anatomically linked?
> 
> BTW, there is a distinct streak of homosexuality running through the Depths today. What's up? (Beside's Purple's..., Purple's..., damnit, I can't say it.)


 
Whose nethers can we link you too then???


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Whose nethers can we link you too then???


 
Nobody's. Sob...


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

BaldysPurple?!

Still sounds the same. 

thedaras... how convienient.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> BaldysPurple


 
Only when the weather is extremely cold and I forget my woolly hat. Otherwise I'm fair-skinned.


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> BaldysPurple?!
> 
> Still sounds the same.
> 
> thedaras... how convienient.


 
You mean convincing?..


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

No, convieniant. C'mon, tell us.


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> No, convieniant. C'mon, tell us.


 
I was just about to ,when I spotted your text speak,so Ive changed my mind.hahahah..


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Oh thats not text speak!!!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Yeah its purplesbaldy!
> 
> Manda is a lady! Although I'm all for gay unions, Manda isn't my lady friend!
> 
> *And yeah, Lex wants me.* He just doesn't know it yet.


 
For what, Smash? To do the ironing?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I hate ironing so thats definatly out


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2009)

What's "in?"


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

I'm not sure yet, but household tasks are out.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2009)

Does that mean you won't do anything in the house???  Or just things you regard as a task.....


----------



## S.L.F (22 Apr 2009)

Funny Purple has very string views on things doesn't he and he started in 2005.

Could this be the key?


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Funny Purple has very string views on things doesn't he and he started in 2005.
> 
> Could this be the key?


 What's a string view?


----------



## S.L.F (22 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> What's a string view?


 
Cheap, lacking forsight and wisdom.

A wishy-washy view of the world that never seems set in stone, more what the last person said you repeat.

But seriously it was a typo.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Does that mean you won't do anything in the house???  Or just things you regard as a task.....


 
Nothing!!


----------



## MandaC (22 Apr 2009)

thedaras said:


> Smashbox; Ya have to Guess...Id say you and ....lex? mandac?  though not sure mandac is a male or female....it could be man-dac..man-d_ac etc..



Let there be no misunderstandings!!
I am Manda as opposed to Amanda!

Are you suggesting I am involved in a three way thing with Lex & Smashbox......

Wayhay!!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Apr 2009)

MandaC said:


> Let there be no misunderstandings!!
> I am Manda as opposed to Amanda!
> 
> Are you suggesting I am involved in a three way thing with Lex & Smashbox......
> ...


 
The way things have gone over the last half hour, it might be back to just the two of us, Manda!


----------



## ajapale (22 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Only the three mentioned users come up for 2004
> 
> Admin, Brendan and AJ!



AAM has been in existence since before the turn of the millennium.

On 1.Jan.2005 all members were asked to re-register as we moved away from the old ezboard provider to VBulletien. Brendan and I jumped the gun a little and re-registered in the dying minutes of 2004.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

Aww no.. say it ain't so aj!


----------



## Chocks away (22 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> What's a string view?



Typo possibly. Maybe 'a string vest'?


----------



## Smashbox (22 Apr 2009)

It may be a string vest alright


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

ajapale said:


> AAM has been in existence since before the turn of the millennium.
> 
> On 1.Jan.2005 all members were asked to re-register as we moved away from the old ezboard provider to VBulletien. Brendan and I jumped the gun a little and re-registered in the dying minutes of 2004.


 
At last someone can show how I made the 2004/05 mistake ,very easily..


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Funny Purple has very string views on things doesn't he and he started in 2005.
> 
> Could this be the key?


 
Whos "funny purple"


----------



## Simeon (24 Apr 2009)

Jeez. Scary thought. My innermost feelings blown. Hi honey, if you're reading this, you're standing behind me ......... 'cause I have aaaaaaaggggHHHHH!


----------

